# Boy/Girl Diamond Doves?



## Kristmas! (May 21, 2010)

This Is My Dove i Call Luna, i Think She's A Girl.. But i'm Not 100% Sure, Her Eye Rings Are Sortof Light Orange, And Her Wings Are All Brown. She's Also Bigger Than My Other.











This is My First Dove i Call Luke i Think He May Be A Male, His Wings Are More Grey And Have A Very Small Amound Of Brown, His Eyes Are Somewhat Darker And He's Smaller Than Luna.. 











Can Anyone Give Their Opinions Or Any Other Ways To Tell What Gender They Really Are? 

Thanks!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Lovely birds! I'm sorry that I can't be of any help in identifying their genders. We do have some members that have Diamond Doves and hopefully they can help out.

Terry


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Males will have a more prominent eye ring than females. Sometimes hard to tell in juveniles. The males have the typical bow-coo male behavior but i've seen hens do that, too. only way to know for sure is see if someone lays an egg. I'm no expert for sure!
Luke has a pretty prominent eye ring so very well could be male! Beautiful little birds!


----------



## Kristmas! (May 21, 2010)

i've read about the different sounds they make but Luna makes a soft peepy noise in the mornings and that's it. 

That's the only picture of them together, Luna's in front and Luke's in Back.
They look kinda the same to me but i guess i'll wait a while and try to tell later on. :]


----------

